# Almost the hardest thing...



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

<snip tale of woe>

..was basically having our dog pts.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to have one of my dogs put to sleep only yesterday and I know your pain.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My 5 1/2 year old Golden is losing her battle with lymphoma and we have to make this heartbreaking decision 

big hugs your way x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had to let a pet go almost 6 months ago and I am still longing for her almost daily. It's only the past couple of weeks that I am not crying every day. I have six waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge so far, but it never gets any easier. The love and joy they bring to our lives is what makes the pain of saying good bye doable.


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. We had to say goodbye to our Sadie back in April of this year. I have never cried so much in my life. I still miss her. It just goes to show how are dogs really are family members....and just how much we love them. I'll always miss my Sadie girl.

Hang in there.....all of us who have had to make the same decision feel for you!!!!


----------



## johndecker (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... its so sad to hear like this since it reminds me the very day i know that my dog died.... i was away from home when i heard the news.......REST IN PEACE


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
I think most of us on here have had a loved pet pts.
I still miss our doggie that was pts last year, and my beloved kitty over four years ago, so I understand how you are feeling.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE (Sep 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> <snip tale of woe>
> 
> ..was basically having our dog pts.


I really do feel for you at this time, I had to have my 15 yr old westie PTS last week and I haven't stopped crying since. Use this forum as much as you need to, there are wonderful people on here that have and are going through the same as you. xxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Its always so very hard and painful making the decision to let go of a beloved pet. I'm sure we all share your grief xx


----------



## mollybert (Sep 20, 2009)

Having lost Molly,my saint bernard,only friday,i know how hard it is. Our thoughts are with you. having a pet pts is a tragic descision to make,but it clearly was the right one,despite not feeling that way now. My Molly died of a heart attack,that descision was taken from us.but having lost her daughter only several years prior,and her great aunt just a few years before that,no matter whether they are pts,or passed away naturally,it is very hard. so sorry to hear of your loss xx


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im a veterinary nurse and I have to hold the animals to assist the vet to put the to sleep. Its the hardest part of the job but you know that you are doing whats best for the animal and thats how you have to think about it. I cant imagine having my dog put to sleep, i am dreading the day already and shes only 2 and healthy!! Its hard aswel when you work with the animal for weeks/months when it's in our care. I have many times spent days and weeks with one animal nursing it back to health and sitting with it all night looking after it. And then it gets worse and you have to assist to have it put to sleep. And by that time you feel like it's your pet and you get so attacthed, Its such a hard job. Generally though, the animals are so sick you know it;s their time. 
I look up to those who have to make that discision as I know it must be the hardest. Just remember you are stoppign ther suffering and thats the best gift you could have ever given them.

Lauren x


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I have always held my dogs when they have been helped on their way. It breaks my heart at the time but I stay strong until they have gone, so that their passing is as quiet and stress free as possible - then I break down.

As a dog warden I had to see several stray dogs put to sleep, who were suffering and in pain by the time I found them. I always stayed with them too so that they would at least know that somebody cared in the end.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Thats the most difficult thing i think pet owners have to go through.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hindsight is a funny thing,i would NEVER take my dogs to be pts at the vets,when it comes it will be in my house on my bed,or in the front room,were they are comfortable,not on a cold floor or table in surroundings where they have never been comfortable,i would seriously recommend others consider this,its a guilt ive felt for many years
sending hugs rick,rip little one.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadly the last three dogs that have had to have pts have left me with no choice but to have it done at the vets. One had a massive stroke and couldn't wait as that would have been cruel. Another went into a fit we could not get her out of due to a cancer and had to be rushed in and the last one was hospitalised for several days before we had to call it a day. If I had a dog who was simply not coping any more due to advanced old age problems then I would have the vet come to our home instead.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> i would NEVER take my dogs to be pts at the vets,when it comes it will be in my house on my bed,or in the front room,were they are comfortable,not on a cold floor or table in surroundings where they have never been comfortable,i would seriously recommend others consider this,its a guilt ive felt for many years


That never occurred to me to be honest we just followed what seemed to be logical. I will consider it in the future though I hope it will be much longer this time.

I have edited my OP some time ago and when this thread pops back up I cringe with embarrassment at my public outpouring of grief, I was depressed and a tad drunk that night. I need to go back and put some words there which explain my feelings without being as depressing and not laying it on so thick.

My problem was that our dog was still young and had so much life. She stood proud and strong and it was devastating to see something so powerful limping around and subdued by painkillers when she had so much more to give.

Thanks for everyone's comments.


----------

